# Water Bottle Training.



## LadyKat (Jul 21, 2011)

When I bought Smudge she was drinking from a water bottle, but the one I bought the day she came home was broken and it was the long weekend so I could not get a new one right away. 2 Days later I went and exchanged the water bottle, the new one just kept flowing, so I went elsewhere and bought a third one that did not flow at all. 

So since Easter she has been drinking from a bowl. However, I ordered and received this fantastic new water bottle from a specialty store. It holds a ton of water, does not leak and allows water to flow at a great rate when the tongue (or my figure in this case) touches it.

The problem is I can't seem to get Smudge to recognize it as a source of water and she has started to throw Hay in her water bowl and even her Hay cubes, that suck up all the water, then she has to go without until I get home.

Any ideas how to get her to see that the water bottle is a source of water.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 23, 2011)

bring her over to the water bottle, tap your finger against it and put it up to her nose. When i've gotten new bunies they usually just get curious and hop up to it on their own to figure it out. My current bunny knows theres water in hers but also has a dish. SHe always goes to the disk first but everynow and then I see her drinking from the other


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 23, 2011)

Smear a bit of banana on the spigot... When he starts licking that off, he will get a surprise =D
Rinse and repeat as needed.


----------



## LadyKat (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow that is a great idea, and she loves bananas, if I am not careful I could loose a finger giving her banana.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 4, 2011)

How did it go?


----------



## MiaLaBella (Sep 21, 2011)

My bunny and my previous bunnies all learned how to use their water bottle. My bun prefers his bottle to his bowl but I have found that a bottle heats up if the hutch is outdoors.


----------



## LadyKat (Sep 22, 2011)

All I ended up doing was placing her water bowl under her easy to use water bottle. 

The bottle is not the kind with the ball, instead it looks the same but where the ball should be is a little lever.

One day she was drinking out of her bowl and hit the water bottle with her nose, it leaked a bit so she drank out of it. I took her bowl out of the cage and she just went on using the bottle.


----------



## mutzie690 (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm curious as to what water bottle you are using ?


----------

